# Electric bikes



## Iainj837 (4 Nov 2008)

I am thinking of getting an electric bike for getting to work any ideas of which one would be the best


----------



## jimboalee (4 Nov 2008)

The Motor Industry Research Association spent a lot of money testing, building and destroying many electric bikes.
Their conclusions were:-
1/ Battery packs, either NiMh or Li-Ion do not have the capacity to be viable for distances over 40 miles.
2/ Riders get laughed at by pedal cyclists. - This was from the bitter experience of MIRA engineers, and this simple reason would deter people purchasing an electric bike.
3/ The cost of replacing the battery pack on an annual basis, Li-Ion in particular, was far greater than the maintenance cost of a conventional bicycle.

As a cyclist, and working at MIRA, I was asked if I would 'test' the bikes to commute 17 miles each way. I declined, and the response was "I'm not surprised, we can't find anyone who will ride the things".

The only electric bike I would consider riding is a Yamaha Derney I saw in a magazine once, but I can't find it on the internet. Maybe the project was scrapped.


----------



## col (5 Nov 2008)

Try this link,decoherance posted it some time ago,i like the look of these myself.

http://www.50cycles.com/


----------



## upandover (5 Nov 2008)

I have an Izip Mountain trailz AL. I find that few people notice the motor, and the odd ones who do don't seem to care that much.

I chose it because it does look like a regular mountain bike, (though in the pictures they never show the motor on the other side of the bike) as well as being the ok looking cheap one I found. Get one that looks very much like a normal bike, and I'm sure you won't have the problems Jimboalee describes.

Having said that,. when riding it I do occassioanly get frowns from fully kitted out cyclist on road bike,s but then I do on my flatbar road bike as well, and wonder whether it's simply that I'm not kitted out in the same way. My conclusion is that *some* road bikers are simply arrogant, and it doesn't bother me.

fwiw, my colleagues were interested and mildly amused at first, but generally seem to admire me for riding in now I've stuck at it, whichever bike I use. I now use my roadbike mostly, as I've remembered how much I like cycling, and have got a lot fitter. I used it two weeks ago though, and arrived at work without breaking a sweat (8.5 miles and lots of hills). I'm torn between keeping it for the occassional ride, or selling it - deterred mainly by the Cycle To Work payments not yet having finished!


Cheers
Steve


----------



## upandover (5 Nov 2008)

I like the look of this one at 50cycles.

In terms of features:
I like that mine can accelerate on it's own if I want, which with the weight of the bike, rather then waiting till I've got it going. I find it helpful in big roundabouts, or even traffic lights going uphill.

Steve


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (5 Nov 2008)

upandover said:


> Having said that,. when riding it I do occassioanly get frowns from fully kitted out cyclist on road bike,s but then I do on my flatbar road bike as well, and wonder whether it's simply that I'm not kitted out in the same way. My conclusion is that **some* road bikers are simply arrogant*, and it doesn't bother me.


.. some *people* just are. I suppose it's that "them and us" mentality, be it "bikes vs cars", "cars vs bikes", "cars vs lorries", "upright vs recumbent", "road vs hybrid" or whatever.

Me, I say "hi" to everyone I meet when out and about walking and riding, be they on foot, on a bike (whatever kind), whatever. 

Not cars, though. 'Cos they never reply.


----------



## col (5 Nov 2008)

> forget bikes, just buy a mobility scooter.



Which mobility scooter do you have,can you recommend any?


----------



## upandover (5 Nov 2008)

Lazy-Commuter said:


> .. some *people* just are.
> .



I agree - I didn't mean anything other than that, 

Steve


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (5 Nov 2008)

upandover said:


> I agree - I didn't mean anything other than that,
> 
> Steve


I know, sorry .. I came over as a bit correctional and overly PC there didn't I??

Still, wouldn't it be nice if everyone were nice.


----------



## byegad (5 Nov 2008)

AtoB magazine are into electric bikes and have some details on their website.


----------



## col (5 Nov 2008)

> Don't ask me that. I'll fly into a rage and kill you. And you'll blame yourself.



Mmm sarcasm in a sensible chat,then more trolling when it got the reaction you wanted,says it all really


----------



## freakhatz (6 Nov 2008)

Electric bikes? Must be good. Why?

Might get car users out of their addiction (maybe)
I can ride faster than they can for longer (proven fact) 
Will save the planet one day when everyone in Britain is a pensioner (not long after the London Olympics).


----------



## col (7 Nov 2008)

> Shush, little puppy. There's nothing wrong with a bit of banter.




Course not mr pee


----------



## gkilner (7 Nov 2008)

Raleigh Man said:


> I am thinking of getting an electric bike for getting to work any ideas of which one would be the best



Hello, there is a very good forum specifically for Electric bikes. My previous bike was electric - very good fun and great for hills.

PM me if you want the link - hope the moderators don't mind?


----------



## PrettyboyTim (7 Nov 2008)

I'm sure nobody here would mind you linking to another forum!


----------

